# Company of hearos deutsch umstellen per steam ?



## MasterSax (7. Mai 2011)

bei mir fehlt die option mein coh von english auf deutsch umzustellen 
habs schon 2x deinstalliert aber die verknüfung fehlt bei eigenschaften wo ich es auf deutsch stellen kann 


was kann ich machen ?


----------



## AdeE (7. Mai 2011)

Tag,

mal dies hier versucht:



> Bitte wechseln Sie Ihre Steam Spracheinstellungen von Deutsch auf   Englisch und starten Sie Steam neu. Warten Sie bitte den einsetzenden   Download ab. Starten Sie das Spiel. Bitte beenden Sie nun Steam und   wechseln die Spracheinstellungen wieder nach Deutsch und warten Sie den   Download ab und starten Sie das Spiel. Bitte teilen Sei mir mit, ob  sich  eine Änderung einstellt.
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8487-WSCN-4121



oder auch:



> So für alle die vllt doch wissen wollen, wie es geht^^
> So gehts:
> Gehe unter Arbeitsplatz > Programme > Steam > steamapps > common > company of heroes
> Dort befindet sich eine Datei mit dem Namen "Locale"!
> ...


----------



## MasterSax (7. Mai 2011)

grade gelöscht fix neuinstallieren dann mal probiern


----------



## MasterSax (7. Mai 2011)

jetzt steht dort kein english sonder irgendwelche zahlen


----------



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2011)

Push


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Ja deutsch


----------



## Ahab (20. Juni 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ja deutsch


 
  

Guck mal ob das funktionuckelt:

Rechtsklick aufs Game (in Steam-Library) -> Properties (ganz unten) -> Language/Sprache (Reiter ganz rechts)


----------

